# Neighborhood newby.



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

These young ones are showing more and more lately. Seems kind of late in the year to me but glad they're here to watch now.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic. Hope to see some next week at the ranch..


----------

